# help needed property problems groan......



## susanhanim (May 14, 2009)

We need a lawyer, any recommendations welcome, Cordoba area, to do with segregation issues, cant sell our house, don't legally own it we have found out recently, long tedious story as it always is, need someone who has a proven track record and takes **** from no one....and who is prepared to take on his own kind, ie the solicitor who stitched us up, sorry to be so brief and brutal in this first post, it may have a whiff of desperation about it, any help would be welcome.........cheers for reading........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

susanhanim said:


> We need a lawyer, any recommendations welcome, Cordoba area, to do with segregation issues, cant sell our house, don't legally own it we have found out recently, long tedious story as it always is, need someone who has a proven track record and takes **** from no one....and who is prepared to take on his own kind, ie the solicitor who stitched us up, sorry to be so brief and brutal in this first post, it may have a whiff of desperation about it, any help would be welcome.........cheers for reading........


I know an amazing husband and wife abogado team, they´re in Alhaurin de la Torre... He speaks english, she doesnt, but I found them great and know of others who speak very highly of them! Not sure they would cover your area tho?

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My advice is pull in a brief from _outside_ the area....so there's no old pals act to get in the way.

And preferably a woman! They're usually more aggresive and want to give guys an asskicking. Plus there's less chance of them getting bought off.

Look for the nastiest one you can find.....men usually don't want to take them on in case they lose face!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> My advice is pull in a brief from _outside_ the area....so there's no old pals act to get in the way.
> 
> And preferably a woman! They're usually more aggresive and want to give guys an asskicking. Plus there's less chance of them getting bought off.
> 
> Look for the nastiest one you can find.....men usually don't want to take them on in case they lose face!


hey Extreme, sounds like you'r talking from experience, hope you were on the right side of that one.
regards griz:focus:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I have an animal down here in Marbella. Shout by PM if you need details.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have an animal down here in Marbella. Shout by PM if you need details.


Susan's only made 1 post so far - you may have to pm her instead.

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Taliban, well spotted


----------



## susanhanim (May 14, 2009)

*thanks for replying*



SteveHall said:


> Thanks Taliban, well spotted


Thanks to everyone for your comments....

I do need an animal, a female animal ruthless and determined....

Really I just need some one reliable and professional who will keep in contact and keep me informed of progress made if any...

I seem to have been through a lot of lawyers come advisers.....

They drop by the way side or just dissapear....

Any addresses that could be pm ed to me would be gratefully received, am still finding my way around the site so have not yet worked out how to pm anyone myself......


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

susanhanim said:


> Thanks to everyone for your comments....
> 
> I do need an animal, a female animal ruthless and determined....
> 
> ...


You have to have posted 5 times on the site before you are able to pm. Happy posting!!!

Tallulah.x

ps - a quick way - just leave some random comments on the "off topic" thread if you want to pm asap!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You have to have posted 5 times on the site before you are able to pm. Happy posting!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x
> 
> ps - a quick way - just leave some random comments on the "off topic" thread if you want to pm asap!!!


....and wait for Taliban's Steve "my worst nightmare" mod to delete them! LOL 

Susan, I have PMed you


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ....and wait for Taliban's Steve "my worst nightmare" mod to delete them! LOL
> 
> Susan, I have PMed you



RTFM Moddie - it's "off topic"!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:

Susan - he's not that scary really....!! Just buy him a coffee for his efforts:lol:

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> RTFM Moddie - it's "off topic"!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> Susan - he's not that scary really....!! Just buy him a coffee for his efforts:lol:
> 
> Tallulah.x



Nah, he´s put his prices up now, he´s moved up from coffee, you have to buy him tapas as well now!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## susanhanim (May 14, 2009)

*Thanks Jo*



jojo said:


> I know an amazing husband and wife abogado team, they´re in Alhaurin de la Torre... He speaks english, she doesnt, but I found them great and know of others who speak very highly of them! Not sure they would cover your area tho?
> 
> Jo


Do you have their contact details

Cheers.

Susan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

susanhanim said:


> Do you have their contact details
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Susan


in a word "NO" lol! I can tell you a bit more, I`ll message you

Jo xx


----------

